# Prostatakrebs > Ernährung & Nahrungsergänzungen >  Weihrauch

## Joseff

Hallo,

das ist mein erster Eintrag hier, obwohl ich schon manchmal hier war.
Habe keinen Prostatakrebs.
Vor mehr als 11 Jahren hatte ich einen bösartigen Hirntumor, den ich operieren ließ. Das wars dann, sie hatten mir Chemo und Radio vorgeschlagen, das habe ich dann aber nicht mehr gemacht.

Kurz darauf bin ich zufällig auf "Weihrauch" gestossen und habe begonnen ihn zu nehmen. Mittlerweile nehme ich ihn schon ca. ein Jahr nicht mehr.
Hier habe ich nur einige Einträge zum Thema "Weihrauch" gesehen.
Ich beschäftige mich schon lange damit und kenne mich sehr gut damit aus.

Im Laufe der Jahre habe ich auch einige Wissenschaftler dazu kennengelernt.

Weihrauch ist bei allen Tumoren wirksam, insbesondere auch bei Prostata. Da gibts auch eine aktuelle Untersuchung.

Wer von hier kennt Weihrauch, nimmt ihn vielleicht sogar ?

Ich werde diesen Thread mit Infos zum Thema Weihrauch füllen.

Euch wünsche ich viel Gesundheit !

lg

----------


## hartmuth

Hallo Josef,



> Weihrauch ist bei allen Tumoren wirksam, insbesondere auch bei Prostata. Da gibts auch eine aktuelle Untersuchung.


Auf welche Untersuchung Du Dich hier beziehst würde mich interessieren.
Kennst Du hierzu die Quelle?
Gruß
Hartmut

----------


## HansiB

> Hallo,
> 
> das ist mein erster Eintrag hier, obwohl ich schon manchmal hier war.
> Habe keinen Prostatakrebs.
> Vor mehr als 11 Jahren hatte ich einen bösartigen Hirntumor, den ich operieren ließ. Das wars dann, sie hatten mir Chemo und Radio vorgeschlagen, das habe ich dann aber nicht mehr gemacht.
> 
> Kurz darauf bin ich zufällig auf "Weihrauch" gestossen und habe begonnen ihn zu nehmen. Mittlerweile nehme ich ihn schon ca. ein Jahr nicht mehr.
> Hier habe ich nur einige Einträge zum Thema "Weihrauch" gesehen.
> Ich beschäftige mich schon lange damit und kenne mich sehr gut damit aus.
> ...


Hallo Freunde,

ihr wedet euch denken können, ich kenne Weihrauch und habe es schon genommen. Wenn das alles was ich schon als krebsreduzierend genommen habe MIR helfen würde, hätte ich längst keinen PCa mehr, wenn man die % Hilfe zusammenzählt. 

Das mag alles eine gewisse Wirkung haben, sonst würde es mir nicht so lange so gut gehen, aber bei einem schon 2004 entdifferenzierten PCa ist wohl kein Kraut gewachsen. Ich werde evtl. gen. getestete und empfohlene Wirstoffe mit IPT einnehmen.

Ich mache wenn Interesse da ist einmal eine Aufstellung, was ich alles versucht habe.

Hruß Konrad

----------


## Pinguin

Hallo Konrad,




> Ich mache wenn Interesse da ist einmal eine Aufstellung, was ich alles versucht habe.


dann mache es doch und verrate uns auch gleich was nun IPT und gen. getestet ist.

----------


## HWLPORTA

Hallo Josef,

Ich hatte mich vor einigen Jahren wegen einer anderen, neurologischen Erkrankung intensiv mit dem Thema Weihrauch beschäftigt und an der Technischen Uni München ein Institut gefunden,  das - nach eigenen Aussagen - jede beliebige Boswelliasäure herstellen kann. Die seinerzeitigen Versuche mit einer bestimmten Boswelliasäure waren positiv. Die damals eingeschaltete Pharmaindustrie hatte aber wegen einer zu kleinen Zielgruppe kein Interesse. Falls es nun auch Pca-Interessenten gibt, könnte man einen neuen Versuch machen. Weiterhin ist mir ein erfahrener Mediziner und seriöser Lieferant von (wahrscheinlich) indischem Weihrauch bekannt, den man einschalten könnte.

Ich selbst habe bisher kein Weihrauch-Präparat eingenommen, glaube aber aus der früheren Beschäftigung mit diesem Thema, daß es auch für die Therapie vn PCa eine Bedeutung haben könnte.

Bin aus diesem Grund an den angebotenen Informationen interessiert.

Freundliche Grüße
HWL

----------


## Joseff

Hallo !

diesen Prof. kenn ich, Prof. Jauch.
Er hat das von mir verwendete Weihrauchpulver getestet, so wie auch die Uni Giessen, bzw. das Zentrallabor der deutschen Apotheker.
Er ist dabei eine ganz genaue Analyse zu erstellen.

Es ist sehr angereichert mit AKBA, der wichtigsten Boswelliasäure, es enthält bis zu 10 x mal mehr davon, als andere.
Der Rohstoff ist ca. 3 x so teuer, wie andere. Ich habe da aber nicht gezögert, ich wollte das Beste haben.
Ich habe dann so ein professionelles Gerät gekauft und fülle Kapseln selbst.

Über meine Initiative hat ein Arzt Blutproben von Patienten, die meine Weihrauchkapseln einnahmen, an die Uni Giessen eingesendet.
So erst wurde eine Versuchsreihe möglich, bei welcher der Gehalt an Boswelliasäuren im Plasma gemessen wurde. 
Die Werte dieser Probanden waren EXORBITANT höber, als andere die die bekannten Mittel einnahmen.

Aus einem mail von diesem Team:
...Auf Nachfrage versichert das Labor, daß bei Ihren Werten kein Druckfehler vorliegt. Wir erklären uns die hohen Werte entweder über die Nahrung, die Sie mit den Tabletten einegnommen haben oder über die besonders gute "Zubereitung"  von B . Die übrigen Patienten, die B. einnahmen, hatten auch vergleichsweise hohe bis sehr hohe Wirkspiegel.



Prof. Jauch stellt ja reines AKBA her. Das ist SEHR teuer, glaube ein paar gr kosten 220 Euro, und bis das auf dem Markt ist, wird ....

Jetzt noch, worauf ich mich bezogen habe:

Es wurde an einigen Tumorentitäten wieder getestet, so an der Blase, Gebärmutter, Myelom ... 
und an 
Prostata:

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/1...ubmed_RVDocSum

Vielleicht kann mir jemand den Inhalt dieses Artikels aus pubmed erläutern bitte .. danke!

Und hier noch eine Erklärung aus der Zeitung "die Welt":


http://www.welt.de/print-welt/articl...nd_Myrrhe.html

daraus:

Wie ein Forscherteam um den Pharmakologen Thomas Simmet - heute an der Abteilung für Naturheilkunde und Klinische Pharmakologie der Universität Ulm - erstmals beschrieben hat, können Wasseransammlungen, die sich um den Tumor bilden, mit Boswelliasäuren zurückgedrängt werden. Die Ärzte konnten die Tumoren dann besser chirurgisch behandeln. 
Wie Weihrauch im Körper wirkt, wird intensiv erforscht. Was die Pflanze auch in der Krebsforschung interessant macht ist, daß sie offensichtlich dazu beitragen kann, unsterbliche Tumorzellen in den Tod zu treiben. Wie Simmet zur WELT sagte, verfügen Tumorzellen über bestimmte Gene und Proteine, die verhindern, daß das Selbstmordprogramm (Apoptose) in der Zelle ausgelöst wird. D*ie Forscher haben nun zeigen können, daß die Anschaltung dieser "antiapoptotischen Gene und Proteine" bei Prostatakrebszellen durch Gabe von Weihrauch unterbleibt: "Geben wir den Tumorzellen Boswelliasäuren, dann lernen sie wieder zu sterben," bringt Simmet die vielversprechenden Forschungsergebnisse auf den Punkt.* 
Interessanterweise gelingt dies auch bei Krebszellen, die gegen eine Chemotherapie resistent sind. Im Reagenzglas und im Tierversuch funktioniert das Selbstmordprogramm auch bei anderen Tumorarten. *Außerdem sind Boswelliasäuren in der Lage, Enzyme wie Topoisomerasen in Krebszellen zu hemmen. Diese Hemmstoffe führen zu Brüchen im Erbmaterial der Tumorzellen und stoßen ebenfalls den programmierten Zelltod an. Jetzt will der Pharmakologe eine klinische Studie initiieren, in welcher die Wirksamkeit der Weihrauchsubstanz bei Patienten mit einem Prostatakarzinom untersucht wird, dessen Zellen nicht auf eine Chemotherapie ansprechen.* 
Das Team um den Chemiker Johann Jauch von der Universität in Saarbrücken ist es gelungen, die vielen unterschiedlich wirksamen Boswelliasäuren in die heilsamste, nämlich die Acetyl-11-Keto-Beta-Boswelliasäure umzuwandeln, und so die Wirksamkeit des Weihrauch um das 30- bis 40-fache zu erhöhen. Das Faszinierende an dieser Substanz ist in den Augen des Pharmakologen Simmet, daß sie kaum negative Wirkungen hat. Bislang ist Weihrauch als Medikament in Deutschland nicht zugelassen, weil er die erforderlichen klinischen Prüfungen noch nicht durchlaufen hat. 

Mich würden eure Kommentare dazu interessieren, was der Weihrauch mit den PCa Zellen macht ....

lg und wieder mal viel Gesundheit !

----------


## Joseff

... ich sehe gerade der Artikel aus der Zeitung "die Welt" ist aus dem Jahre 2005.
Die Arbeit aus Pubmed aus 2009

Ich wäre jemand, der sich mit PCa gut auskennt, sehr dankbar wenn er mir das ganze erläutert.

Es gibt noch weitere "Arbeiten" dazu

1: 

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/1...ubmed_RVDocSum

Acetyl-11-keto-beta-boswellic acid inhibits prostate tumor growth by suppressing vascular endothelial growth factor receptor 2-mediated angiogenesis.

Pang X, Yi Z, Zhang X, Sung B, Qu W, Lian X, Aggarwal BB, Liu M.

Cancer Res. 2009 Jul 15;69(14):5893-900. Epub 2009 Jun 30.

PMID: 19567671 [PubMed - in process]

Related Articles
2: 

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/1...ubmed_RVDocSum

Inhibitory effect of acetyl-11-keto-beta-boswellic acid on androgen receptor by interference of Sp1 binding activity in prostate cancer cells.

Yuan HQ, Kong F, Wang XL, Young CY, Hu XY, Lou HX.

Biochem Pharmacol. 2008 Jun 1;75(11):2112-21. Epub 2008 Mar 15.

PMID: 18430409 [PubMed - indexed for MEDLINE]

Related Articles
3: 
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/1...ubmed_RVDocSum
Acetyl-keto-beta-boswellic acid induces apoptosis through a death receptor 5-mediated pathway in prostate cancer cells.

Lu M, Xia L, Hua H, Jing Y.

Cancer Res. 2008 Feb 15;68(4):1180-6.

PMID: 18281494 [PubMed - indexed for MEDLINE]

Related Articles Free article in PMC | at journal site
4: 
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/1...ubmed_RVDocSum
Characterization of 3alpha-acetyl-11-keto-alpha-boswellic acid, a pentacyclic triterpenoid inducing apoptosis in vitro and in vivo.

Büchele B, Zugmaier W, Estrada A, Genze F, Syrovets T, Paetz C, Schneider B, Simmet T.

Planta Med. 2006 Nov;72(14):1285-9. Epub 2006 Oct 4.

PMID: 17022003 [PubMed - indexed for MEDLINE]

Related Articles

----------


## Wolfgang aus Berlin

Hallo allerseits,

ich nehme ein Prostata-Präparat der Life Extension Foundation, in dem u.a. Boswellia-Extrakt enthalten ist.

http://www.lef.org/Vitamins-Suppleme...d-Lignans.html

Gruß
Wolfgang

----------


## Dietrich.W.

Hallo Joseff - betreff Weihrauch.

Für mich ist Deine Ausführung sehr wertvoll und ein neuer Ansatzpunkt. Ich habe Weihrauch schon genommen, aber keinerlei Ergebniskontrolle. Nun Ansporn für mich, es gezielter anzugehen.

Danke und viele Grüße!

----------


## Pinguin

*Bemerkenswerte Zusammensetzung*

Lieber Wolfgang, warum hast Du uns das nicht eher kund getan? Na ja, Dich hat ja keiner danach gefragt. Aber die Zusammensetzung von der Sägepalme angefangen ist ja schon abenteuerlich, und der Preis ist noch akzeptabel. Und wenn es dann auch noch Verbesserungen bringt, nun denn.

----------


## Helmut.2

Hallo Joseff,



> Hallo !
> http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/1...ubmed_RVDocSum
> 
> Vielleicht kann mir jemand den Inhalt dieses Artikels aus pubmed erläutern bitte .. danke!


 Wenn Du den Artikel im "Pupmed." meinst der in englischer Sprache ist, kannst ihn mit dem www.translate.google.de ins Deutsche übersetzen lassen!

Wie das geht, habe ich im Einzelnen hier erläutert. Solltest Du nicht zurecht kommen, kann ich Dir ja weiter helfen!
Gruß, Helmut

----------


## Konrad

Habe als Messdiener soviel Weihrauch eingeatmet und habe trotzdem Prostatakrebs bekommen.

Ob es   D A S Mittel ist, wage ich zu bezweifeln.

----------


## Wolfgang aus Berlin

Lieber Harald,

Du weißt, sehr viel wurde im Forum schon mal geschrieben. Man findet es bloß nicht mehr. So habe ich  im Rahmen meines Themas zur LEF schon vor längerer Zeit auf das Präparat aufmerksam gemacht.  http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...01&postcount=8 

Bei mir hat sich der Harnfluss verbessert und der Bartwuchs verstärkt. Das  lässt auf eine verringerte Umwandlung von Testosteron in DHT (http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dihydrotestosteron) schließen. Theoretisch könnte auch das Kopfhaar verstärkt wachsen. Das kann ich bei mir aber nicht prüfen, da ich reichlich davon habe. 

Gruß

Wolfgang

----------


## Joseff

Hallo zusammen,

danke für die vielen Reaktionen !

@Helmut2 ..mit Englisch habe ich kein Problem, vielmehr mit dem medizinischen Verständnis

@Wolfgang ...die Beimengung von Weihrauch ist schon im untersten Bereich,
bei Gaben von 100 mg pro Tag kann nämlich ein gegenteiliger Effekt eintreten.
Wenn es dir hilft, ist das sehr gut.
Wieviele Kapseln nimmst du pro Tag ?
Und was kosten diese ?

lg

----------


## Wolfgang aus Berlin

Hallo Josef,

wenn ich den letzten Beitrag von Dir richtig verstehe, warnst Du vor zu niedrigen Mengen?

Ich habe mal ein klein wenig nachgelesen. Bei Wikipedia wird beschrieben, dass zu wenig Weihrauch zu Entzündungen wegen enthaltener 3-Oxo-Tirucallsäure führen kann. 

Außerdem gibt es verschiedene Boswelliasäuren, die sich in ihrer Wirkung gegenseitig aufheben können. 

Das von mir genutzte Präparat enthält keinen Weihrauch, sondern Auszüge daraus. Das ist auch eine Forderung in einer Dissertation, die ich zum Thema mal kurz durchgeschaut habe. Dabei ist die "acetyl-11-keto-ß-boswellic acid" mit 21 mg in zwei Kapseln enthalten. Diese erzeugt den eigentlichen Effekt der Unterdrückung der 5-Lipoxygenase.  Im Präparat sind insgesamt 9 verschiedene Wirkstoffe enthalten. Weitere Informationen sind im entsprechenden Link zu finden. 
Das Monopräparat http://www.lef.org/Vitamins-Suppleme...9/5-LOXIN.html enthält 75 mg Wirkstoff, davon mindestens 30 % "acetyl-11- keto-ß-boswellic acid". 

Alle Informationen zu Preisen und Bestellung bitte ich hier nachzulesen: http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/showthread.php?t=1578

Alles Gute
Wolfgang

@ Hallo Konrad, dass Boswellia-Säure wirkt ist unzweifelhaft. Hier ist in deutscher Sprache eine Dissertation dazu: http://deposit.ddb.de/cgi-bin/dokser...=982445687.pdf
Es gibt auch noch diverse andere Stoffe, die ähnlich funktionieren, wie beispielsweise Finansterid. Das heißt noch lange nicht, dass man damit einen Krebs besiegt. Es ist einer von vielen Ansatzpunkten

Gruß
Wolfgang

----------


## RuStra

> Hallo,
> 
> das ist mein erster Eintrag hier, obwohl ich schon manchmal hier war.
> Habe keinen Prostatakrebs.
> Vor mehr als 11 Jahren hatte ich einen bösartigen Hirntumor, den ich operieren ließ. Das wars dann, sie hatten mir Chemo und Radio vorgeschlagen, das habe ich dann aber nicht mehr gemacht.
> 
> Kurz darauf bin ich zufällig auf "Weihrauch" gestossen und habe begonnen ihn zu nehmen. Mittlerweile nehme ich ihn schon ca. ein Jahr nicht mehr.
> Hier habe ich nur einige Einträge zum Thema "Weihrauch" gesehen.
> *Ich beschäftige mich schon lange damit und kenne mich sehr gut damit aus.*
> ...


Super, Josef! Danke, dass du dich hier eingebracht hast.
Ich habe den Thread gerade erst gelesen und möchte zum Weihrauch eine eigene Seite machen, unterhalb meiner angefangen Seite zu den Wachstumsfaktoren, hier.

Der leider verstorbene Werner Roesler hatte hier im Forum mal zur "Antikörpertherapie" einen Thread gebaut, da kann man am Beispiel monoklonaler Antikörper Avastin ( Wirkstoff Bevacizumab ), der gegen den VEGF ( hier bei wiki ) wirkt, einiges nachlesen.

Ich habe von Werner auch noch eine Schachtel Weihrauch hier, Extrakt 350 mg, von supplementa, vielleicht kennst du das.

Medizinisch ist, s. auch der von dir angegebene Abstract, die Sache zunächst einfach: 
Wenn die Produktion von Wachstumsfaktoren, also speziellen Proteinen, erstmal angelaufen ist, so ist das Wachstum von demjenigen Gewebe, für das der Faktor steht, die Folge. Beim "vasculären" Wachstumsfaktor werden eben Gefässe in der Folge gebaut. 

Da in Tumoren der VEGF häufiger vorhanden ist, macht die VEGF-Hemmung Sinn, die Frage ist wie und womit. 
Avastin wäre eine Variante, Weihrauch eine andere.
Wie üblich, ist man bei der Debatte über die verschiedenen Substanzen ruckzuck im Sumpf unseres korrupten Medizinbetriebs, s. auch den Streit um die Anwendung von Avastin bei der feuchten Makuladegeneration, wo die 50-Euro-Avastin-Spritze nicht zugelassen ist, damit die 1.500-Euro-Lucentis-Spritze zur Anwendung kommt, zum Auffüllen der shareholder-Kassen. 

Tschüss,
Rudolf

----------


## RuStra

> ... und möchte zum Weihrauch eine eigene Seite machen


hab damit hier angefangen

so, jetzt werd ich mal den Frau-Dr-Hübner-Faden suchen + dort das wiedergeben, was sie zum Weihrauch schreibt, um auch hier anzuschliessen

----------


## Joseff

Danke für die vielen Einträge und Erklärungen ...

Hatte die letzten Tage wenig Zeit und freue mich, wenn ich eure Worte studieren kann.
Bei medizinischen Erklärungen dauert es immer ein wenig, bis es "einrastet".

Vielen Dank für die Erklärungen, ich schreibe nämlich zur Zeit einen Artikel über Weihrauch bei Tumoren generell.

@RuStra - Das von dir angeführte Präparat kenne ich nicht.
DANKE FÜR DEINEN LINK:
http://www.promann-hamburg.de/Weihrauch.htm

Richtig ist, dass sich einzelne Boswelliasäuren untereinander beeinflussen.
Auf all das hat der von mir verwendete Extrakt Rücksicht genommen.

Der Hersteller hat eine bestimmte ß-Boswelliasäure herausgenommen, weil das die Wirkung der AKBA herabsetzt. Da gibt es 2 wissenschaflticheArbeite dazu. Die werde ich raussuchen.
Daher waren die Serumspiegel der Probanden, die dieses Mittel einnahmen, bei der Evaluation der Uni Giessen mit Abstand die höchsten.

Sollte es zu einer neuen Studie kommen, kann ich den Hersteller fragen, ob er das Mittel zur Verfügung stellt.

Schönen Abend allerseits

----------


## Joseff

Hallo RuStra,

sicher kannst du das brauchen:

Bei einigen Tumorentitäten ist der Weihrauch bereits erforscht,
insbesondere bei Hirntumoren, Leukämie, Prostatakarzinom,
Melanom, Fibrosarkom. Die Wirkmechanismen sind immer dieselben.

Hier hat sich Prof. Simmet von der Uni Ulm besonders verdient gemacht.
Er bekam für seine Forschungen mehrere deutsche Wissenschaftspreise.

Die Boswelliasäuren hemmen:


+ das Enzym Topoisomerase I und II ,
dies ist der sog. „Reparaturmechanismus“ an Tumorzellen nach Prof. Simmet –die Zellen entwickeln sich wieder in Richtung normale Zellen,
sowie der Zelltod (Apoptose). 
Während „poisons“ (Chemotherapeutika) den DNA Strang abschneiden, hemmt die Boswelliasäure, das für die Zellteilung verantwortliche Enzym, Topoisomerase II.
Die Zelle kann zwar noch die DNA „aufteilen“,  aber keine 2 neuen malignen Zellen bilden und stirbt ab – Apoptose


+ Plasmin, 
das Enzym, das u.a. Zellgerüsteiweiße zerstört und bei dem invasivem Wachstum von Tumoren und der Bildung von Metastasen mitwirkt


+ das Enzym 5-Lipoxigenase
Prof. Simmet konnte in Zellkulturversuchen und in klinischen Tests zeigen, daß das Tumorwachstum und die damit auftretenden Ödeme
durch Leukotriene verursacht werden. Die Tumorzellen schütten diese Stoffe aus und vermehren sich unter ihrem Einfluß weiter; ein Teufelskreis, der kaum zu durchbrechen ist. Je bösartiger ein Tumor ist, desto mehr Leukotriene bildet er.


+ die Zellvermehrung durch Kinasenhemmung
Weihrauchinhaltsstoffe können auch in verschiedene Schritte der Signalübertragung innerhalb von Zellen (über Kinasen und Calcium-Mobilisierung) angreifen. Hier ist die Art des Eingriffs allerdings recht uneinheitlich. Je nach Zellart (z. B. Leukozyten oder Thrombozyten), Aktivierungsstatus der Zelle und Art der Boswelliasäure kann eine Hemmung oder Stimulation der Kinasen erfolgen. Dadurch ergibt sich z. B. eine Beeinflussung der Thrombozytenaggregation, der Zellvermehrung oder eine vermehrte Bereitstellung von Arachidonsäure, die wiederum zur Produktion von entzündungsfördernden Leukotrienen und Prostaglandinen benötigt wird.


+ außerdem haben Weihrauchextrakte einen Einfluss auf die Enzyme „Caspasen“, die den programmierten Zelltod (Apoptose) der Tumorzelle verursachen können.

----------


## RuStra

> Hallo RuStra,
> 
> sicher kannst du das brauchen:



mille gracie !!
je t'embrasse !!!
Rudolf

----------


## Joseff

-Hallo Rudolf,

wenn du mir deine e-mail Adresse schickst, in einer pn oder so, ich hab noch mehr an Info.

Danke für die Umarmung ;-)

lg

----------


## Josef

Hallo,
wegen meinem www.krebsforum.at
und
www.rauchersheriff.at
mit der Initiative Rauchfreie Gaststätten
habe ich mich etwas rar gemacht.

Zufällig lese ich das nun von *Joseff.*
Auch in Österreich gibt s ein "paar" Krebspatienten, die Weihrauch-Therapien durchführen. Mir sind bisher nur Menschen mit Gehirntumor bekannt.

----------


## Joseff

Hallo Josef,

mein 2. Vorname ist Josef, ich wünscht es wär mein 1.

Hab mir das Krebsforum.at jetzt angesehen. Fein, dass es sowas in Österreich gibt.
Habt ihr Infos zu Weihrauch bei euch im Forum ?
Ich werde mich bald registireren bei euch, "Josef" wird ja nicht mehr frei sein --- ;-)

----------


## christinew

Hallo, mein Mann hatte seit der letzten Chemo mit Gemcitabine/Cisplatin sehr geschwollene Füße, der Umfang hatte sich verdoppelt, Elefantenfüsse, keine Schuhe mehr möglich, Gehen sehr schwierig, die Entwässerungstabletten vom Internisten haben seine Niere schmerzen lassen, also haben wir Weihrauch besorgt, am Tag 3 nach Weihrauch waren die Schwellungen um 2/3 zurück gegangen, wunderbar, am Tag 5 ging es ihm in allem etwas besser. 
Dies als Vorabinfo für alle, die sich mit Ödemen und Wassereinlagerungen quälen.
Wie es weiter geht?, ich werde berichten.
Christine

----------


## Josef

> Hallo Josef,
> mein 2. Vorname ist Josef, ich wünscht es wär mein 1.
> Hab mir das Krebsforum.at jetzt angesehen. Fein, dass es sowas in Österreich gibt.
> Habt ihr Infos zu Weihrauch bei euch im Forum ?
> Ich werde mich bald registireren bei euch, "Josef" wird ja nicht mehr frei sein --- ;-)


Bei Suche z. B. 
www.krebsforum.at
"Weihrauch" (nur!) auf der 1. Seite re. oben 
bei Suche im Forum eingeben. 
Dann kommen gelbmarkiert dies betreffenden Beträge.

----------


## Joseff

Im Jahr 2006 und 2007 hat ein ProstataCa Betroffener Weihrauch eingenommen, ich habe seine Frau jetzt wieder kontaktiert. 
Beide sind schon lange in Rente.

Sie hat mir folgendes geantwortet:

_Meinem Mann geht es z.Zt. oder schon einige Zeit gut. Seine Werte sind auf fast gesundem Niveau.
Ich glaube, wir hatten den richtigen Zeitpunkt erwischt und können Gott und Ihnen danken._

Das mit dem Ödem, das so schnell verschwunden ist, freut mich sehr.

lg

----------


## christinew

Hallo, mein Mann nimmt nun seit einiger Zeit Weihrauch, die Ödeme sind komplett verschwunden, es scheint ihm allgemein etwas besser zu gehen, Freunde sagen, er hätte seit Monaten nicht mehr so gut ausgesehen. Er wird die Dosis langsam weiter steigern.
Ich berichte weiter.
Christine

----------


## wernert

hallo christinew,


ich habe folgende fragen zu weihrauch:

1.  in welcher form soll "weihrauch" eingenommen werden ?

2.  wo kann man "weihrauch"  beziehen ?

3.  dosierung von ""weihrauch" ?

4.  kosten von "weihrauch" ?



für entsprechende hilfreiche antworten wäre ich

dir liebe christinew dankbar.


liebe grüsse


wernert

----------


## Joseff

Hallo Werner !

Christine hat ihre Infos von mir.
Sende mir deine e-mail in einer pn und ich sende dir Information zu allen deinen Fragen zu.
Dem e-mail sind einige Anhänge beigefügt.

lg

----------


## Joseff

... unlängst hat mir jemand folgendes geschrieben:

_Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen dass man mit Weihrauch heilen kann.
Schmerzen lindern ja, aber heilen?
So lange wie es schon Weihrauch gibt (Jesus bekam es als Geburtstagsgeschenk) da müsste die Menschheit schon längst gerettet sein._

Weihrauch ist kein Allheilmittel und dennoch kann er in manchen Fällen Wunder wirken.
Zum Beispiel eine Frau mit Brustkrebs und Hirnmetastasen, die lebensbedrohlich waren. Während der Weihraucheinnahme schwanden die Hirnmetastasen unter der Kontrolle eines mir bekannten Neurochirurgen zur Gänze. Diese Frau lebst nun seit mehr als einem halben Jahr ohne Beschwerden.
Ich habe diese positiven Berichte gesammelt, die inzwischen schon fast die Zahl 100 erreicht haben.


Weihrauch kann auch heilen :
Entzündungen aller Art,
kann das Immunsystem wieder ausgleichen
und kann Tumore auf mehreren Ebenen "reparieren"

Mitentscheidend ist der Beginn des Einsatzes, die Konsequenz und die Dosis

Bei Tumoren kann er entscheidend helfen, wenn er rechtzeitig über einen langen Zeitraum genommen wird, d.h. mind 1 oder 2 Jahre.
Er hat dann Zeit, um z.b. über die Eindämmung des Entzündungsprozesse, Hemmung der Leukotriene, die Unterdrückung der Topoisomerase II, usw. (alles bereits erforschte Mechansimen) vielleicht sogar eine Heilung herbeizuführen.


Da "Weihrauch" noch nicht so bekannt ist, finden ihn manche erst sehr spät.
Aber selbst über kurze Zeit sind manchmal Wunder möglich.

Auf alle Fälle verlangsamt er den Prozess.

Ich wünsche allen hier -Betroffenen wie Angehörigen- weiterhin viel Mut und Entschlossenheit sowie viel Gesundheit und Gensesung !

----------


## Josef

Gibt es einen Weihrauch der als Medikament zugelassen ist,
evtl. mit EU-Zulassung?

Tumorpatienten könnten dies dann auf Rezept bekommen!

----------


## Joseff

Ja, das wäre fein.
Leider wird das bis auf weiteres nicht klappen.

Zum einen haben die großen Firmen Bedenken z.b. um ihren Cortisonmarkt,
zum anderen gibt es da sehr große, vor allem finanzielle Hürden.

Daran ist zuletzt eine deutsche mittelgroße Firma rund um den Prof. Ammon gescheitert, .. es ist ihnen das Geld ausgegangen und haben aufgegeben.
Diese Summen sind nur für einen Großen möglich und das dauert.

Es geht immer nur um EINE Zulassung, in diesem Fall wäre für Morbus Crohn gewesen.

lg

----------


## Joseff

Hier ein weiterer Ausschnitt aus der Sammlung der positiven Erfahrungen:

40. Prostatakarzinom / Rheuma

Wir waren gestern beim Arzt, hatten dort vorige Woche einen Gesundheitsscheck auf der ganzen Linie. Unter anderem mein Mann auch die Messung des PSA Wertes für den Protatakrebs. Dieser Wert ist jetzt in den 5 Wochen 0,4 herunter gegangen.Ich verbinde dies mit den Weihrauch Tabletten. Sonst fühlt er sich von seinen Knochen her noch nicht besser, aber ich denke das wird kommen. Er hat die normalen Gelenkentzündungen und rheumatischen Beschwerden. 
Tel. Mitteilung (weiß nicht mehr, wieviel später ..): Der PSA Wert ist seit vielen Monaten im Normalbereich, die Ärzte können es sich nicht erklären. 



Wer umfassende Information haben möchte, schickt mir einfach eine pn oder 
e-mail auf boswellia@web.de

Inhalt ist dann..

Zum Anhang:

„KurzInfo.doc“ enthält eine Zusammenfassung und gibt einen Überblick

„Labor01.jpg“ – Laborbefund des Herstellers

„Bsk-170.jpg“ 

„BoswPlasmaDaten_UniGiessen …“ - ein Vergleich der bekanntesten Präparate mit dem Bsk 170

„Einnahmeempfehlung.doc“ 

„NormalExtraktPulver_und_Bsk_170.doc“ – Vergleich von herkömmlichem Pulver mit dem Bsk 170

„Artikel-Weihrauch.b.doc“ - ein von mir verfasster Artikel für ein Online Gesundheitsmagazin

„Einzelberichte1.doc“ - enthält an die 100 mir unaufgefordert zugesandte Erfolgsmeldungen

„PRODUKTVERGLEICH.doc“ – Vergleich nach Preis und Qualität

lg

----------


## Joseff

mittlerweile habe ich ein weiteres Dokument "WeihrauchUndTumore" erstellt, das enthält 2 Vergleichsfotos aus einer Studie der Uni Giessen. Ich hatte versucht, diese hier zu posten, geht aber nicht. Darin finden sich auch meine Schlussfolgerungen aus dem kaum bekannten Versuch.
Es wurden dabei Ratten mit verschiedenen Dosierungen behandelt, nur in der Gruppe der höchsten Dosierung, konnte der injiziierte Tumor nicht wachsen.
Ich habe viel mit einem Forscher der Uni Giessen darüber diskutiert.
Wer dieses haben will, schickt mir wieder eine Nachricht auf boswellia@web.de

Mittlerweile hat mir eine Person von hier geschrieben, dass auch sein Arzt Weihrauch vorgeschlagen hat.


Der Gehalt an AKBA (wichtigster Wirkstoff i.Zshg mit Tumoren) kann beträchtlich differieren !


AKBA Gehalt:

Das Pulver : mind. 10 - 15 %

H15 - Uni Giessen : 0,56 %

H15 - Prof. Ammon : 2,8 %

H15 . lab Ayurmed. : around 2 %


Hier noch mein Krankheitsverlauf:

Im Sommer 1997 hatte ich einige grand-mal Epilepsieanfälle. Ich bekam bis zuletzt aber nichts davon mit, da ich dabei schlafgewandelt bin.
Parallel bekam ich immer stärkere Rückenschmerzen, bis ich eines morgens nicht mehr aus dem Bett kam und die Rettung kommen musste. Ich hatte damals gerade einen neuen Job angetreten.
Am nächsten Tag hatte man den Grund gefunden: ein Hirntumor links frontal, parasagittal (auf dem Schädeldach). Da ich schon schwer unter Schmerzmitteln war, bekam ich die Diagnose „nur am Rande“ mit.
Die Operation war nicht radikal, es konnte nicht alles entfernt werden.
Die Histologie ergab Astrozytom II-III, größere Teile III.
III und IV werden im Medizinerjargon als „bösartig“ bezeichnet.
Im Anschluss daran sagte man mir, ich sei jetzt Epileptiker und müsse Tabletten („Neurotop“) nehmen und man legte mir zunächst eine Strahlentherapie nahe.
Es gelang mir nach kurzer Zeit aus dem Krankenhaus freizukommen und es begannen Wochen und Monate von intensiver Recherche im Internet. In relativ kurzer Zeit von wenigen Wochen war ich wieder körperlich fit.
Kurz darauf lief ich zufällig an einem Buchständer im Freien vorbei, auf dem ein Buch über Weihrauch lag. Auf der Titelseite zu unterst stand : „Hilfe bei Hirntumoren“
Ich blätterte kurz darin und kaufte es.
Zunächst bestellte ich mir ein paar mal ein Präparat aus Holland über das Internet.
Kurz darauf reiste ich das erste mal nach Indien und brachte von dort, die bei uns bekannten Tabletten mit.
Die Strahlentherapie lehnte ich ab. Die Antiepileptika nahm ich bald nicht mehr und setzte mit dem Tiefseetauchen fort und machte auch einen Paragleitkurs.

Ende 2003 zeigte das PET erstmals eine Aktivität. Als bei der nächsten Kontrolle der Verdacht auf bösartiges Wachstum bestätigt wurde, entschied ich mich – aus heutiger Sicht übereilt – für eine neuerliche Operation.
In dieser Zeit nahm ich schon seit mehr als 6 Jahren Weihrauch, allerdings erst seit ca. einem halben Jahr sehr viel. Ich kann mich nicht mehr erinnern, aber es müssen wohl so um die 30 Tabletten gewesen sein, die es auch in den Apotheken gibt. Später sollte ich ein noch wesentlich stärkeres Mittel finden.
Die Operation war ausgerechnet an meinem Geburtstag, was ich als meinen 2. Geburtstag betrachte.
Auf Kortison konnte ich mit dem Einverständnis der Ärzte verzichten, da sie von meiner Weihraucheinnahme wussten.
Der Operateur kam einige Tage danach zu mir und teilte mir mit, dass es nicht gut ausgesehen hätte und er von einem Glioblastom ausgehe, jetzt aber mal das Ergebnis der Histologie abwarte. Es war derselbe Gutachter wie 1997, eine Kapazität auf seinem Gebiet.
Astrozytome verschlechtern sich im Laufe der Zeit und bleiben selten auf der gleichen Stufe.
Das Ergebnis der Histologen war aber rein II und zwar im untersten Bereich : niedrige Proliferationstendenz, sehr selten Mitosen (Zellteilungen) …
Ich war erleichtert, hatte ich ja schon den baldigen Tod vor Augen gehabt.



Es konnte nur sein, dass der Weihrauch den Tumor „repariert“ hat, wie es Prof. Simmet von der Uni Tübingen nennt.
Eine anschließende Chemo und Radio hatte ich wieder abgelehnt.
Überzeugt vom Erfolg wurde ich bald darauf schlampig mit der Weihraucheinnahme und hörte damit schließlich ganz auf. Im Jahre 2007 wurde ich wieder von leichten Anfällen eingeholt. Ich dachte mir zunächst nicht viel dabei, als es aber schließlich im Sommer zu einem grand-mal Anfall kam, ließ ich kurzfristig ein MR machen. Das Ergebnis zeigte einen 2 x 2,5 cm großen Tumor. Es wurde mir sofortige Bestrahlung angeraten. Ich ging zwar zur Besprechung mit dem Strahlentherapeuten, jedoch weiter machte ich nichts mehr. Die Ärzte meinten noch, dass ich dann bald mit Einschränkungen rechnen müsste.

Nun hatte ich schon zuvor zum wohl derzeit besten Weihrauchpräparat gefunden, das wegen seiner nach wie vor geringen Bekanntheit noch nicht Eingang in die Apotheken gefunden hat. Der Hersteller, der größte für Heilmittelextrakte in Indien, hatte durch Verwendung von mehr Rohstoff und ein ausgeklügeltes Verfahren einen Weg gefunden, den wichtigsten Bestandteil, die AKBA zu potenzieren.
So enthält sein Extrakt bis zu 10 x soviel an diesem Stoff wie andere. Außerdem hatte er noch eine andere Boswelliasäure herausgenommen, die die Wirkung genau dieses wichtigsten Stoffs hemmt.
Dadurch wurde die Wirkung dieses Extrakts zusätzlich hinaufgesetzt.
Ich begann davon große Mengen bis zu 30 Gramm pro Tag zu mir zu nehmen. Manchmal wurde mir leicht schlecht davon, da die giftige Dosis aber bei einem Vielfachen davon beginnt, machte ich dies bis zur nächsten MR-Kontrolle 3,5 Monate später. Die Epilepsie blieb kurz darauf komplett aus.
Ergebnis des MR war, dass der ganze Tumor zur Zyste wurde.

Von der Zystenbildung spricht wiederum Prof. Simmet und auch die alten Inder beschrieben den Weihrauch unter anderem als „aufsaugend“.

Seither habe ich meine Ruhe und wurde auch nichts mehr gesichtet.

----------


## Joseff

... gestern hat mich ein Forumskollege wieder mal angerufen.

Er nimmt seit ca. 1-2 Monaten Weihrauch und sein PSA Wert ist über die Hälfte gefallen.
Er hatte vor der Weihraucheinnahme eine Kontrolle gemacht und jetzt wieder.

Ich dachte mir, das sollte motivierend sein.

Der Weihrauch ist in jedem Fall sehr hilfreich, wenn er auch in weit fortgeschrittenen Fällen nicht mehr genug gegen den Tumor ausrichten kann,
verlangsamt er doch die Progression.

Überhaupt wirkt Weihrauch äußerst positiv auf den Organismus und zwar reinigend, entschlackend und zuletzt von israelischen und amerikanischen Forschern entdeckt, stimmungsaufhellend - Stichwort: Incensol
Daraus will man ein synthetisches Antidepressivum entwickeln

Nachdem ich manchmal Menschen auch im Krankenhaus besuche, die ihn nehmen, stelle ich bisher nur zufriedene Menschen fest, die eigentlich schon lange tot sein sollten ...


lg

----------


## Josef

Wie viel *Weihrauch* nimmt er,
seit wann bzw. wann war die vorige Messung,
welche Mittel nimmt er sonst noch,
wie weit hält er sich an:
http://www.krebsforum.at/forum/index...ic,3012.0.html

*Granatapfel:*
Wer hat da einen besseren/gleichbleibenden PSA-Verlauf?
*
Blasenkrebs als Folge:*
Ist den (meisten) P.Ca. Patienten bekannt, dass
http://www.krebsforum.at/forum/index...ic,2752.0.html

----------


## Joseff

Hallo Josef,

danke für deine Antwort.

Das müsste er wohl selber schreiben, das weiß ich nicht.
Soweit ich das mitbekommen habe, nimmt er nur Weihrauch.
Parallel hat er auch seine Ernährung umgestellt.

Er wollte das am Wochenende posten. 
Er nimmt 3 x 1 gehäuften Teelöffel pro Tag.

*Ich würde sagen, freuen wir uns mit ihm ganz einfach !*

Er war sich auch nicht sicher, ob es wegen seiner neuen Ernährung ist, bei der jetzt das Fleisch wegläßt. Also nicht mal die Diät von Coy .. 

Ich habe das bis jetzt bei 3 Personen festgestellt, dass der PSA radikal runter ist. Dieser Forumskollege ist ein extrem genauer und bedächtiger Mensch.

Aber jetzt verstehe ich auch, warum die Betroffenen nicht so gerne ihre Erfolge posten, eben weil dann gleich alles hinterfragt wird.

Deine links sehe ich mir an, sobald ich ZEit habe ...


lg

----------


## Josef

"Aber jetzt verstehe ich auch, warum die Betroffenen nicht so gerne ihre Erfolge posten, eben weil dann gleich alles hinterfragt wird."

Also bitte,
was soll das?
Wir sind ja nicht in einem Mädchenpensionat!
Und wenn dein Bekannter den mediz. reinen (?) Weihrauch mit dem Löffel ist, etc., dann interessiert es mich und vielleicht noch 2, 3.

Und wie viel mg sind das dann, 3 Kaffeelöffel?
Nimmt er Granatapfelsaft oder vielleicht -elexier oder div.  anderes (indisches Spezis etc.) auch?

Na siehst du.

----------


## wernert

lieber josef,

hier meine weihrauch-therapie seit 20.10.2009:

a)  probiotischer joghurt 150 oder 200 g mit mindestens 3 % fettgehalt
     + 3  teelöffel weihrauch-pulver
     alles gemischt und 3 x täglich direkt nach den mahlzeiten verzehrt.

b)  ernährungs-umstellung auch seit 20.10.2009:
     vegetarisch außer geflügel + lammfleisch

c)  schulmedizinische therapie seit 12/2008:
     1.  eligard,  2.  orale östrogene ( des ) + 3. avodart

nur mit der schulmedizinischen therapie psa konstant leicht gestiegen 
von 1,2 bis 2,9.

abnahme: 06.10.09: psa = 2,9, testo = 0,2, ggt = 28

abnahme: 10.11.09: psa = 1,3, testo = 0,2, ggt = 12.


ursache des psa-abfalles ist für mich momentan  nicht nachvollziehbar.
(  laborfehler, weihrauch, ernährungsumstellung ? )


nächste psa-kontrolle mitte januar 2010.


viele grüße

wernert


nächste

----------


## Joseff

Hallo wernert,

danke für deinen Bericht !

Weiterhin alles Gute 

lg

----------


## Pierrot

> ........
> a) probiotischer joghurt 150 oder 200 g mit mindestens 3 % fettgehalt
> + 3 teelöffel weihrauch-pulver
> alles gemischt und 3 x täglich direkt nach den mahlzeiten verzehrt.
> .....


Habe ich das richtig verstanden: 1 Jogurt mit 3 TL Weihrauch-Pulver pro Tag. Dieses wird dann in drei Portionen aufgeteilt?

Gruss Pierrot

----------


## christinew

Hallo, ich habe lange überlegt, ob und wie ich zu diesem Thema noch etwas sagen kann, denn eigentlich kann ich ja nicht wirklich etwas positives vorweisen, und trotzdem ist unsere Erkenntnis, das Weihrauch etwas im Körper bewirkt. 
Bei meinem Mann ist die Krankheit sehr weit fortgeschritten, er nimmt seit August Weihrauchkapseln, mit Unterbrechung während des Aufenthaltes in der Uniklinik, aber schon während der Schmerzeinstellung im Mildred Scheel Haus haben wir wieder damit begonnen. Ich musste meinen Mann Anfang November in die Uniklinik bringen, weil wir die Schmerzen nicht in den Griff bekamen. Die CTs dort haben gezeigt, dass sich die Knochen, Lungen und Lebermetastasen nicht verändert hatten, der Blasenkrebs ist seit Monaten brav, bei T2, G3 ist das nicht zu erwarten, trotzdem wurden die Wirbelmetastasen bestrahlt, schmerzfrei ist er inzwischen auch, mit Medikamenten. Die Ärzte können sich dort nicht erklären, wieso mein Mann, trotz der fortgeschrittenen Krankheit noch immer so gut drauf ist. Mitte November wurde der Verdacht auf Meningiosis carcinomatosa geäußert, ohne weiteres zu unternehmen.
Ich weiß, eigentlich ist es ein Widerspruch in sich, und trotzdem, meinen Mann wird Weihrauch nicht mehr retten, aber es hält das Ende noch ein wenig zurück. Wir sind wahrscheinlich zu spät auf den Weihrauch gestossen, aber ich wünschte, jemand würde früher damit beginnen können, und dann nach einer gewissen Zeit berichten können, dass die Krankheit zum Stillstand gekommen ist.
Ich denke einfach, es ist zumindest eine Möglichkeit, dieses zu versuchen, zumal die Kosten dafür akzeptabel sind.
Ich glaube, das es neben der Schulmedizin irgendwo ein Kräutlein gibt, das bei Krebsgeschehen noch etwas bewirken kann, und ich werde meinem Mann bis zu seinem letzten Schnauferl Weihrauch geben, weil es ihm gut tut.
Christine

----------


## Herbert57

Seit über sechs Jahren halte ich meinen Krebs beim IOZK in köln sehr erfolgreich mit NDV und dendritischen Zellen in Schach und das bei sehr kritischen Ausgangswerten
Gleason 7/8.
Nun hat mich vor drei Monaten die Weihrauchdiskussion hier im Forum dazu gebracht mich mit diesem Thema zu beschäftigen, ich habe intensiv recherchiert und nehme mittlerweile ca. 10gr. pro Tag.
Da ich meine Werte sehr engmaschig beobachte fiel eine Veränderung sofort auf: der PSA Quotinent ist kontinuierlich von 11 auf mittlerweile 22 angestiegen.
Was das bedeutet wir sich wohl bei einem Pet in den nächsten Wochen herausstellen, jedenfalls habe ich den Weihrauch gut vertragen und auch die Forschungsergebnisse lassen hoffen.

Ich werde weiter berichten

----------


## christinew

Lieber Herbert, bitte berichte doch weiter, ich habe in der letzten Zeit sehr viele private Mails zum Weihrauchthema erhalten, da bei meinem Mann kein PSA mehr gemessen wird, (wird nicht mehr für notwendig gehalten, war allerdings beim letzten mal von 200 irgendwas auf 124 gefallen)  haben wir eigentlich keine Möglichkeit mehr, definitiv festzustellen, wo es positive Verbesserungen gibt, ich weiß aber von den anderen Interessierten, dass sie noch nach Informationen über Dosis und Ergebnisse suchen. Ich denke alle Interessierten sollten hier ihre Erfahrungen bündeln und berichten.
Christine

----------


## Hans-J.

Hallo liebe Christine,

danke für die email mit meiner Frau. Gerne gebe ich meine ersten Gehversuche mit Boswellia serrata von mir.

Die Kapseln haben jeweils 400mg und stammen aus Indien.
Zur Zeit nehme ich 2 x 1.200 mg, also gesamt/Tag 2,4 gramm zu mir. Diese Dosis ist bei akuterkrankten wahrscheinlich zu gering, aber ein Steigerung wollte ich zuerst einmal noch nicht duchführen.

Bei einem Nachkauf würde ich auf die arabische Herkunft zurückgreifen, der man eine höhere Konzentration nachsagt.

Freundliche Grüsse
Hans-J.

----------


## Wolfgang aus Berlin

Hallo Joseff, hallo allerseits,

ich habe den Thread noch einmal durchgelesen und hätte eine Frage. Die Weihrauchkapseln  H15 bzw. Sallaki haben jeweils 400 mg Inhaltsstoff. Davon sind lt. Angaben in diesem Thread, etwas weiter oben, ca. 2 bis 2,8 % des für uns interessanten Wirkstoffs AKBA enthalten. Also enthält eine Kapsel ca. 8 bis 11,2 mg AKBA. Habe ich das richtig verstanden?

Im Gegensatz dazu steht auf dieser privaten Internetseite http://www.schraepler.info/erste-stu...r-nestler.html , auf der Dr. Nestler zitiert wird, dass dieser 20 % AKBA festgestellt hätte. Da Dr. Nestler offensichtlich H15 verwendet, gehe ich davon aus, dass sich die Angabe der 20 % auf dieses Präparat bezieht.
Zitat:" Die in unseren Untersuchungen verwendeten Tabletten enthielten 400 mg Extrakt, davon sind ungefähr 40% Ketoboswelliasäure (KBA) und etwa 20% Acetyl-Ketobos*welliasäure (AKBA), weitere Boswelliasäuren sind in weit geringerer Konzentration ebenfalls enthalten. "

Desweiteren hat sich der Ersteller der Internetseite mit Bezugsquellen beschäftigt: für H 15 http://www.schraepler.info/bezugsquellen.html und für Sallaki http://www.schraepler.info/bezugsque...llaki-h15.html

Danach kommt man bei 100 Kapseln auf ca. 20 bis 25,- .

Gruß
Wolfgang

----------


## Joseff

Das Präparat, das ich verwende, konnte genau an der von Dr. Nestler /Uni Giessen zitierten "Studie" teilnehmen.
Ein Arzt sendete Citrat-Blutproben von 6 Personen, die dieses Mittel nehmen, an die Uni Giessen.
Dort wurden 33 Proben verglichen. 
Die Präparate, die andere Personen genommen haben, sind mir zwar bekannt, darf ich aber nicht nennen.

Es ist genau das Pulver, das ich verwende, das die hohen Werte erzielt hat,
Dr. Nestler nennt alle Weihrauchpräparate einfach generell als 
"H15 Präparate", auch wenn nur das Pulver, das ich verwende bis zu 20 % AKBA aufweist.

Diese sind als Kapseln für 20 Euro erhältlich.

Ich hatte damals mit Dr. Nestler regelmäßig telefoniert und hier eines seiner e-mails:

Da die Werte von Personen, die das Pulver einnahmen, so exorbitant höher waren als die Werte anderer Präparate, fragte ich nach, ob nicht ein Druckfehler vorläge ...

Seine Antwort vom 8.1.2008 :

*....zunächst einmal die besten Wünsche für 2008 vorneweg, ich hoffe Sie sind gut in das neue Jahr gekommen.

Auf Nachfrage versichert das Labor, daß bei Ihren Werten kein Druckfehler vorliegt. Wir erklären uns die hohen Werte entweder über die Nahrung, die Sie mit den Tabletten einegnommen haben oder über die besonders gute "Zubereitung" von xxxx. Die übrigen Patienten, die xxxx einnahmen, hatten auch vergleichsweise hohe bis sehr hohe Wirkspiegel.


Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
Ulf Nestler 

*

Ich habe dann die gesamte Arbeit zugesendet bekommen, auch eine Excel Tabelle mit allen Werten. Da wurde bei manchen Präparaten überhaupt nichts im Plasma gemessen. Also ist sehr wohl Vorsicht geboten, was man nimmt.

Der AKBA Gehalt von den richtigen H15 Tabletten liegt im übrigen wesentlich darunter, eben nicht bei bis zu 20 %, die das Pulver aufweisen kann, sondern etwa auch von der Uni Giessen gemessen bei 0,56 %

AKBA Gehalt:


H15 - Uni Giessen : 0,56 %

H15 - Prof. Ammon : 2,8 %

H15 . lab Ayurmed. : around 2 %

Im übrigen dürfte tatsächlich nicht der PSA Wert ausschlaggebend sein, sondern andere, wie etwa der von Herbert angeführte "Quotient", der etwas über das Grading des Tumors aussagt.

Ich wünsche uns allen viel Gesundheit für 2010 !

----------


## Joseff

..hier noch die Quelle, eben unterhalb der Prozentmarke und nicht 20 % :

Labortest der Uni Giessen zum AKBA Gehalt von H15 ergab 0,56 %. - 
Seite 97 : http://deposit.ddb.de/cgi-bin/dokser...=982445687.pdf 

lg

----------


## Wolfgang aus Berlin

Hallo Joseff,

0,56 % von 400 mg pro H15-Kapsel ergibt 2,24 mg AKBA. Das Prostatapräparat, welches ich nehme, enthält standardisiert mindestens 21 mg pro 2 Kapseln, empfohlen als Tagesanwendung, und diverse weitere Wirkstoffe. Das entspricht ca. 9,4 Kapseln H15, die man nehmen müsste, um den gleichen AKBA-Wert zu erreichen. 

http://www.lefeurope.com/product_inf...ucts_id/116748  (anstatt "Magnesium bitte mg = Milligramm lesen!)

Das zeigt, dass bei Diskussionen um Nahrungsergänzungsmittel immer auch berücksichtigt werden muss, wie hoch die Konzentration der Wirkstoffe ist.  Angaben darüber sind meist nicht verfügbar, so dass dem Betrug Tür und Tor offen stehen. Hart gesprochen, enthalten H15 bzw. Sallaki ein bisschen Pflanzen-Dreck für einen sehr hohen Preis. Diese Abzocke ist leider in der "Pflanzenecke" nicht anders, als bei vielen Medikamenten.

Gruß
Wolfgang

----------


## Joseff

Hallo Wolfgang,
du übertreibst etwas. Heilpflanzen sind immer Vielstoffgemische, nur einzelne herauszunehmen, ist nicht so gescheit. Im Verband sind sie meist effektiver.

Auf der anderen Seite hast du in dem Sinne recht, viele Firmen nehmen nur den rohen (z.b. afrikanischen) Weihrauch und haben eine Riesen Gewinnspanne, bei dem Preis, den sie dann im Handel oder der Apotheke haben.

Zum Produkt mit den bis zu 20 % AKBA (eine der Boswelliasäuren und die wichtigste für die Tumorbekämpfung), sende ich dir ein e-mail.
Als jemand mit einem ehemals (1997) bösartigen Hirntumor habe ich mich seit Beginn 1998 mit dem Thema Weihrauch befasst.

lg

----------


## wernert

hallo,

leider ist mein psa-wert seit november bis januar von 1,30 auf 2,30
wieder angestiegen  ( september war psa-wert 2,99  ).        .

alle anderen wichtigen werte sind konstant im grünen bereich geblieben.

werde aber die weihrauch-therapie wie gehabt mittelfristig fortführen.

nächste kontrolle ist im märz.

werde dann wieder berichten.


bis dahin

drückt mir die daumen


wernert

----------


## Joseff

Hallo Werner,

danke für deinen Eintrag !

Ich wünsche dir jetzt schon alles Gute für den nächsten Termin.

lg

----------


## Joseff

Wünschenswert wäre, dass es auch Menschen gibt, die den Weihrauch längerfristig einnehmen, da die Wirkstoffe imstande sind, einen Tumor zu "reparieren".
Er schraubt über einen bestimmten Zeitraum (das sollten Jahre sein) die Malignität herunter, bis er zuletzt nur mehr eine Zyste ist.

Die direkt cytotoxische Wirkung ist zwar auch vorhanden, wirkt aber nicht so schnell wie bei einer Chemo.

lg

----------


## Joseff

...neben den oberhalb angeführten Infos kann ich auch  meinen persönlichen "Verlauf.doc" zusenden, in dem ich beschreibe, wie ich den ursprünglich bösartigen Hirntumor 1997 zunächst durch Weihrauch in Richtung "gutartig" reapariert habe und er letztlich eine Zyste wurde, die der Weihrauch auch wie Prof. Simmet sagt "aufsaugt".

wer mir eine mail auf boswellia@web.de sendet bekommt die Dokumente zugesandt.

Zur Wiederholung noch mal: 
Weihrauch ist ganz stark entzündungshemmend, immunmodulierend und tumorhemmend bzw. reparierend

Der Markt ist undurchsichtig, ich beschäftige mich seit mehr als 12 Jahren damit und habe ein sehr verlässliches Mittel gefunden, das mittlerweile von der Uni Giessen, vom "Chefchemiker für Weihrauch" Prof. Jauch, vom Zentrallabor der deutschen Apotheker und außerdem in Sachen Schadstofffreiheit vom Labor des GesundheitsMin erfolgreich gestestet wurde.

lg

----------


## Joseff

Eine neue Studie von letztem Dezmeber unter der Mitarbeit von Chefforscher in Sachen Weihrauch, Prof. Simmet, der mein Pulver empfiehlt, da es so hochkonzentriert an AKBA ist :

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/2...m&ordinalpos=3

Es wurde ein weiterer Stoff im Weihrauch entdeckt, der die PCa Zellen zum Absterben bringt.

Und hier noch ein zweiter  neuer Versuch vom Juli letzten Jahres, in dem weitere Mechanismen aufgezeigt werden, wie der Hauptwirkstoff AKBA Prostatatumorzellen zum Absterben bringt ... etwas über Angiogenese.
Vielleicht erläutert das jemand von euch, der sich damit auskennt bitte:

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/1...m&ordinalpos=4

Danke

lg

----------


## VolkerCz

Hallo Joseff,
das ist natürlich extrem schwer, diese Texte als medizinischer Laie zu übersetzen, auch wenn normale Englischkenntnisse
vorhanden sind und ein medizinisches Wörterbuch Englisch-Deutsch zur Verfügung steht. Einen so anspruchsvollen
Text kann nur ein Experte sinnvoll übersetzen.
Interessante Informationen zum Weihrauch sind unter http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Weihrauchpr%C3%A4parat
zu finden. Insbesondere der Link zur Dissertation von Frau Dr. Heidemeier, Uni Gießen, mit dem Titel Entwicklung und Anwendung
zur pharmakokinetischen Untersuchung von Boswelliasäuren.
Ein überraschendes Ergebnis war, daß eine geringe Dosis von Weihrauch eher schädlich war, hohen Dosen dagegen nicht.
Ich nehme seit 7. januar 2010  1,6 g Bsak-170 Kapseln und fühl mich recht wohl dabei. Ein Effekt auf Verringerung der Wasser-
ansammlung in den Fußknöcheln hat sich allerdings noch nicht eingestellt. Ich bin auch auf die nächste PSA-Messung im
Februar gespannt. 
Gruß Volker

----------


## Joseff

Viele hören nach kurzer Zeit wieder auf, den Weihrauch zu nehmen.

Wir haben in diesem Thread viele Umstände gesammelt, die die Wirkung des Weihrauchs so meine ich belegen.
Danke besonders auch für eure Berichte !

Weihrauch ist Natur, fügt sich in den Körper ein. Er kann daher auf der einen Seite nicht so schnell, weil nicht aggressiv, wirken.
Auf längere Sicht repariert er mehr und mehr und ich getraue mich zu sagen, dass er über einen längeren Zeitraum zu einer Heilung führen kann und an den Kosten soll es nicht scheitern.


Hier gibt es auch die ständige Kontrolle durch Tests. Von einer positiven Wirkung so meine ich kann man meist nach Monaten berichten.


Hier nochmal der Bericht aus der Zeitung "die Welt", in dem der wohl verdienteste Weihrauchforscher Prof. Simmet, der im übrigen genau den Weihrauch ob der hochkonzentrierten AKBA, den ich verwende, empfiehlt, zu Wort kommt:

http://www.welt.de/print-welt/articl...nd_Myrrhe.html

daraus:


Wie Weihrauch im Körper wirkt, wird intensiv erforscht. Was die Pflanze auch in der Krebsforschung interessant macht ist, daß sie offensichtlich dazu beitragen kann, unsterbliche Tumorzellen in den Tod zu treiben. Wie Simmet zur WELT sagte, verfügen Tumorzellen über bestimmte Gene und Proteine, die verhindern, daß das Selbstmordprogramm (Apoptose) in der Zelle ausgelöst wird. Die Forscher haben nun zeigen können, daß die Anschaltung dieser "antiapoptotischen Gene und Proteine" bei Prostatakrebszellen durch Gabe von Weihrauch unterbleibt: "Geben wir den Tumorzellen Boswelliasäuren, dann lernen sie wieder zu sterben," bringt Simmet die vielversprechenden Forschungsergebnisse auf den Punkt. 

Interessanterweise gelingt dies auch bei Krebszellen, die gegen eine Chemotherapie resistent sind. Im Reagenzglas und im Tierversuch funktioniert das Selbstmordprogramm auch bei anderen Tumorarten. Außerdem sind Boswelliasäuren in der Lage, Enzyme wie Topoisomerasen in Krebszellen zu hemmen. Diese Hemmstoffe führen zu Brüchen im Erbmaterial der Tumorzellen und stoßen ebenfalls den programmierten Zelltod an. Jehemmen. Diese Hemmstoffe führen zu Brüchen im Erbmaterial der Tumorzellen und stoßen ebenfalls den programmierten Zelltod an. *Jetzt will der Pharmakologe eine klinische Studie initiieren, in welcher die Wirksamkeit der Weihrauchsubstanz bei Patienten mit einem Prostatakarzinom untersucht wird, dessen Zellen nicht auf eine Chemotherapie ansprechen.*

.... zu dieser Studie kam es dann nicht, wegen Desinteresse.
Auch deshalb mag ich diesen Thread hier.


lg

----------


## Pinguin

*Anerkennung*

Hallo Joseff, seit unendlichen Zeiten verfolge ich nun Deine beharrlichen Bemühungen, an PK erkrankten Männern das Wissen um die Wirkung von Weihrauchsubstanzen näher zu bringen. Es ist für Dich sicher frustrierend, nun erkennen zu müssen, wie viele ungläubige Thomase es gibt. Tröste Dich bitte mit den Erfahrungen, die auch ich zum Beispiel mit der Skepsis der Ungäubigen zur DNA-Zytometrie habe sammeln können. Das Lebens kann so schön sein, wenn man das einfach abhakt und wenn es einem gelingt, das Wesentliche für die Tage bis zur Endlichkeit noch erhaschen zu können.


*"Denke nicht so oft an das, was dir fehlt, sondern an das, was du hast"
*(M. Plume)

----------


## christinew

Hallo, Volkercz, 1,6 g ist auf jeden Fall zu wenig, viel zu wenig, mein Mann nimmt 2 gehäufte Teelöffel voll fast jeden Tag, ob der Weihrauch dort irgendeine Wirkung auf die Tumore hat, lässt sich bei uns nicht mehr feststellen, weil keinerlei Überprüfung möglich ist, also kein PSA usw. allerdings hat bei meinem Mann definitiv die letzte Phase  begonnen und die von mir so gefürchteten Auswirkungen der Meningiosis carcinomatosa, nämlich die Wasseransammlungen im Kopf, Epilepsie usw, sind bislang ausgeblieben, sein Zustand ist sehr, sehr kritisch und trotzdem so erstaunlich, dass mich die Palliativschwestern, die uns täglich zur Seite stehen, gebeten haben, ihnen ebenfalls alle Informationen über Weihrauch auszudrucken und zu geben, damit sie das anderen Betroffenen auch anbieten können.
Unser Kampf mit Weihrauch wird dort sehr positiv gesehen.
Christine

----------


## Pinguin

*Betrübt*

Liebe Christine, man findet nach dem Lesen solcher betrüblichen Schilderungen einfach nicht mehr die richtigen Worte, um lebhafte Anteilnahme am Geschehen auszudrücken. Sei aber gewiß, dass die Forumsbenutzer in ihrer Gesamtheit Deinen resp. Euren leidenschaftlichen Kampf gegen diesen bösartigen Männertumor mit Bewunderung verfolgen.

----------


## VolkerCz

Liebe Christine, trotz der unendlichen Traurigkeit, die Eure Situation bei mir auslöst, lese ich zwischen den Zeilen, daß Dein
Mann auf der Palliativstation gut aufgehoben ist und seine Tage zumindest schmerzfrei verbringen kann.
Vielleicht hilft der Weihrauch ja wirklich.
Bei mir hat sich eine unangenehme Nebenwirkung eingestellt, trotz der geringen Einnahmemenge.
Und da ich außer der Weihraucheinnahme nichts weiter an meiner Medikation geändert habe, führe ich das ursächlich
auf den Weihrauch zurück. Es traten nach 3 Wochen Weihraucheinnahme Sehprobleme auf in der Form,
daß bizarre zackige Muster wie Eiskristalle im Blickfeld von oben nach unten liefen und ich keinen Punkt mehr fixieren konnte.
Es trat unregelmäßig, aber beinahe jeden Tag auf und dauerte in etwa eine Stunde.
Nachdem ich die Weihraucheinnahme gestoppt hatte, ist das Phänomen nicht mehr aufgetreten.
An sich müßten meine Augen in Ordnung sein. Bei der gründlichen Untersuchung im Juli 2009 gab es keine
Linsentrübung, keine Makuladegeneration, die Netzhaut war auch in Ordnung und der Augeninnendruck war mit 16 im Toleranzbereich.
Nach 4 Wochen Weihraucheinnahme 1,2 g hat sich der PSA von 0,77 auf 0,51 verringert, das führe ich allerdings auf
die höhere Glivec- und Ovastatdosis seit dem 10.12.2009 zurück.
Positiv war der LDH-Wert mit 239. Er war sonst seit Beginn der Glivecstudie immer zwischen 260 und 300, also über der
Toleranzgrenze von 250.
Negativ waren die Thrombozyten mit 132, die waren sonst immer zwischen 180 und 210.
Welche Auswirkungen der Weihrauch dabei hatte, ist bei der Gemengelage und den vielen Medikamenten, die ich nehme,
kaum zu bewerten.
Wegen der Augen verzichte ich nun besser auf den Weihrauch.

----------


## Joseff

Hallo,

@ Christine

so herausfordernd die Situation für dich auch sein mag, ...
ich sende dir ein mail.

@ Hutschi

Danke für deinen lieben Eintrag.
Du hast recht, vielen Menschen fehlt der Pioniergeist und sie akzeptieren was ist und sein soll.

@ Volker

Danke für deinen Eintrag !
Du kannst ruhig die positiven Veränderungen dem Weihrauch zuschreiben.
Der Glaube ist ein entscheidendes Element. Positiv wie negativ
Tut mir leid, wenn du das mit den Augen dem reinen Naturstoff Weihrauch zurechnest.

Weihrauch ist insgesamt sehr positiv für den Körper und höre ich so etwas das erste mal.

Ein Augenarzt vom 1. Wiener Uniklinikum nimmt ihn im übrigen mit großem Erfolg und zwar in sehr hoher Dosis.

... und das findet man im Internet, wenn man Weihrauch und Augen eingibt:
http://www.ht-mb.de/forum/showthread.php?t=765

...daraus:
_Jetzt ist meine letzte Hoffnung Weihrauch H15, ein Medikament mit immunsuppressiver Wirkung, das mir an der Uniklinik Mannheim empfohlen wurde. Es hat eine ähnliche Wirkung wie Cortison, aber keine Nebenwirkungen..._

Und dass der reine Naturstoff selbst im finalen Stadium dem Körper viel hilft, er wirkt nämlich auch entschlackend und entGIFTend, das weiß ich von mittlerweile sehr vielen Fällen.
Es gibt 2 mir bekannte Fälle, die bei Weihrauchgabe wieder Richtung Gesundung gehen, warum auch immer. Sie waren bis zum sicher von allen erwarteten Schluss den "gewöhnlichen" Weg gegangen. Ganz erstaunlich ist der Fall eine Frau in der BRD mit BK und Hirnmetastasen, die nach wenigen Wochen wichen. Erstaunlich auch der Fall einer geistlichen Schwester, die mit vielen Metastasen letzten März schon aufgegeben wurde. Jetzt versteht keiner, dass sie herumläuft und wieder als ganz gesund erscheint.

Natürlich interessiert sich keiner für einen Naturstoff, den man nicht patentieren kann und nicht alle positiven Studien dürfen veröffentlich werden.

In den USA gab es ganz erstaunliche Fälle in der Behandlung von Brustkrebs mit Hirnmetastasen mit Weihrauch.
In mehreren Fällen verschwanden sie regelrecht.

In diesem Film, ganz am Anfang, spricht und demonstriert Dr. Flavin 
über boswellia und Hirnmetastasen.

Sie zeigt auch Bilder:
http://stefansargent.clients.netever...media/collmed/

hier ein link, wo das ganze dann am rechten Rand gut erklärt ist:

---> um auf dieser Seite zu kommen, ganz rechts oben auf "brain mets" klicken ... (am obersten Rand sind 3 Quadrate) !
http://bcwatchdigestprev.evidencewatch.com/

Mittlerweile wird der Stoff, den ich empfehle von allen Größen der Weihrauchforschung empfohlen ob der hohen Menge der AKBA und der Betonung der Acetylgruppe.

Die AKBA ist die wichtigste Boswelliasäure für die Tumorbekämpfung:

AKBA - Acetyl-11-keto-beta-boswellic acid inhibits prostate tumor growth by suppressing vascular endothelial growth factor receptor 2-mediated angiogenesis.

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/19567671

Inhibitory effect of acetyl-11-keto-beta-boswellic acid on androgen receptor by interference of Sp1 binding activity in prostate cancer cells.

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/1...m&ordinalpos=4

plus 13 weitere Ergebnisse für "tumor" und "akba" in der medline:
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed?t...uerySuggestion

Hier noch eine Liste die AKBA betreffend:

highest pharmacological effect among the various boswellic acids, as shown below. 


1 Antiproliferative and apoptic effects on colon cancer cells - beta boswellic acid (BA), 11-keto-boswellic acid (KBA) and 3-O-acetyl-11-keto-boswellic acid (AKBA) were tested for their relative efficacies. Both KBA and AKBA were active, AKBA being more active. [Liu, J.J. et al, Carcinogenesis, 2002, 23(12), 2087-93; Int. J. Mol. Med., 2002, 10(4), 501-5]

2 Activation of mitogen-activated protein kinases in isolated human polymorphonuclear leukocytes - Both KBA and AKBA produced substantial activation; boswellic acids lacking the 11-keto groups were ineffective [Altman, A., et al, Biochem. Biophys. Res. Commun., 2002, 290(1), 185-90]. 

3 Of the four boswellic acids, AKBA proved to be the most potent inhibitor of 5-lipoxygenase (5-LO). [Schweizer, S. et al., J. Nat. Prod., 2000, 63(8), 1058-61]. 

4 Mixed acetyl boswellic acids significantly inhibited ionophore-stimulated release of leukotrienes B4 and C4 from intact human polymorphonuclear neutrophil leukocytes. Purified AKBA was about 3 times more potent [Wildfeuer, A., et al, Arzneimittelforschung, 1998, 48(6), 668-74]. 

5 Inhibitory activity of boswellic acids against human leukemia HL-60 cells in culture – among the 4 boswellic acids, AKBA produced the most pronounced effect. [Shao, Y., et al, Planta Med., 1998, 64(4), 328-31] 

6 Among the boswellic acids, AKBA induced the most pronounced inhibition of 5-LO [Safayhi, H., et al, J. Pharamcol. Exp. Ther., 1992, 261(3), 1143-46; Sailer E.R. et al, Br. J. Pharmacol., 1996, 117(4), 615-8; Sailer et al, Eur. J. Biochem., 1998, 256, 364-68] 

7 Ammon et al (EP 0552657) lists the anti-inflammatory activities of 6 boswellic acids in the order of their biological activity based on IC50 values: AKBA, beta-BA, KBA, alpha-BA , ABA, AABA. 

8 AKBA decreased the activity of human leukocyte elastase (HLE) in vitro the most [Safayhi, H. et al, Planta Med., 1997, 63, 487-93] 

9 Treatment of lymphoproliferative and autoimmune disease conditions in animals including humans- AKBA was found to be the most active [Majeed, M. et al, can. Pat., CA2372772 (2001); WO00/66111] 

lg

----------


## wernert

hallo,

möchte hier kurz mitteilen, daß trotz weihrauch-einnahme das psa weiter gestiegen ist
( von  2,3o  auf  3,4o  )  und mein  allgemeiner gesundheitszustand sich verschlechert hat.

werde aber bis mitte des jahres die weihrauch-therapie in der genannten form weiterführen,
und hoffe dann auf einen erfolg.

mfg


wernert

----------


## Joseff

Hallo werner,

danke für deinen Eintrag.
Weihrauch ist eben kein Gift für den Körper, daher kann man auch keine rasche Wirkung erwarten.

Er ist insgesamt gut für den Organismus.
Ich habe früh genug damit begonnen. Gestern habe ich von Prof. Simmet erfahren, dass ich nicht der einzige bin, der durch Weihrauch geheilt worden ist.

Alles Gute weiterhin!

lg

----------


## Anonymous3

Hallo Joseff,
nehme den Weihrauch (AKBAMAX) jetzt seit Okt-2009, ca. 6g/Tag aufgelöst in ein paar Tropfen Öl (Lein- oder Olivenöl). Es hat Wirkung, das steht für mich fest, aber was genau ? Folge war, dass CGA und NSE dramatisch abgestüzt ist (sehr schön), der TKTL-1 Wert stabil blieb (auch schön), PSA bliebt unbeeinflusst *aber* der Testo Wert machte ein paar kleine bounces, obwohl ich in HB bin. 

Habe von kompetenter Stelle bestätigt bekommen, dass Weihrauch endzündungshemmend ist und praktisch ohne Nebenwirkungen. Vielleicht synergetisch wirkend mit COX-2 Blockern ? Wer diese Schiene fährt sollte sich Weihrauch unbedingt anschauen !

Ich will das zumindest mal 1 Jahr durchhalten, dann sehen wir weiter...

Andi

----------


## Joseff

Hallo Andi,

danke für deinen Eintrag !

Interessant ist, dass nicht jeder seine positiven Erfahrungen im Forum schildert.

*Wünschenswert ist es, dass jemand möglichst früh auf den Weihrauch kommt.* 
Da gibt es 2 Personen, die nahmen den Weihrauch länger als 1 Jahr und seitdem ist der PSA wieder im Normalbereich.

Selbst bei Menschen, die die SM schon ausgereizt haben, alles absolviert haben Chemos und Radios, kann er äußerst positiv wirken, wie man ja weiter oben gesehen hat.
Er hat eine palliative Wirkung.

Ich wünsche viel Gesundheit !

lg

----------


## Anonymous3

> Da gibt es 2 Personen, die nahmen den Weihrauch länger als 1 Jahr und seitdem ist der PSA wieder im Normalbereich.


Joseff, das kommt wohl doch sehr auf die Bösartigkeit an. Ich mit Gleason 9 denke nicht, dass dieses Wunder eintritt, hätte aber auch nichts dagegen ! 

Wie schon oben geschrieben, hat es Wirkung. Im folgenden Text:

http://www.uni-frankfurt.de/fb/fb14/...teinhilber.pdf

steht z.B. "...dass 5-Lipoxygenasehemmer nicht nur ein therapeutisches Potential bei Entzündungen sondern bei einer ganzen Reihe weiterer Erkrankungen besitzen, dazu zählen Atherosklerose, Osteoporose und bestimmte Krebserkrankungen wie *Prostatakarzinom* und Neuroblastome...."

Da Weihrauch praktisch ohne Nebenwirkungen ist, kann man das doch mal versuchen.

Andi

----------


## die2Gs

eine Frage an die Anwender:


Verwendet jemand auch die Kombination von Artemisin(Präparaten) und Natriumbutyrat wie hier beschrieben?
http://totalremission.blogspot.de/20...izitt-von.html


VG
Claudia

----------


## Harald_1933

Auweia, liebe Claudia, wenn man die am rechten Rand der verlinkten Beschreibung zu Artemisinin und Natriumbutyrat vermerkten vielen Möglichkeiten zur Beeinflussung des Krebsgeschehens alle wenigstens versuchsweise realisieren würde, hätte man kaum noch Zeit für den normalen Tagesablauf. Hier gilt sicher wieder einmal die alte Lebensweisheit, nämlich dass nur das, woran man fest glaubt, möglicherweise gelingen könnte. Jetzt bin ich gespannt, wer mit der von Dir  angefragten Medikamenten-Kombination schon Erfahrungen sammeln konnte.

@Andi (LowRoad) Wie sehen nach nunmehr 2 Jahren Deine Erfahrungen mit Weihrauch aus?

*"Alles Lebendige sucht nach einer besseren Welt"
*(Karl R. Popper)

----------


## die2Gs

> Auweia, liebe Claudia, wenn man die am rechten Rand der verlinkten Beschreibung zu Artemisinin und Natriumbutyrat vermerkten vielen Möglichkeiten zur Beeinflussung des Krebsgeschehens alle wenigstens versuchsweise realisieren würde, hätte man kaum noch Zeit für den normalen Tagesablauf.



Hallo Harald,

es steht ja nirgendwo, dass Mensch alles ausprobieren muss und es liegtmir fern, das so zu postulieren. Die kluge Auswahl und richtige Dosis macht's ...
Ich habe in diesem Zusammenhang z.B. viele Beiträge von HansiB gefunden, der vieles ausprobiert hat, aber leider auch bisweilen "falsch".





> Hier gilt sicher wieder einmal die alte Lebensweisheit, nämlich dass nur das, woran man fest glaubt, möglicherweise gelingen könnte.


s.o. oder möchtest Du diese Forschungen (viele an Zellreihen) als Placeboeffekte disqualifizieren?





> Jetzt bin ich gespannt, wer mit der von Dir  angefragten Medikamenten-Kombination schon Erfahrungen sammeln konnte.


wahrscheinlich eher niemand, trotzdem war ich neugierig, weil Natriumbutyrat (anscheinend) ohne Probleme gekauft werden kann.


Viele Grüsse
Claudia

----------


## LowRoad

> @Andi (LowRoad) Wie sehen nach nunmehr 2 Jahren Deine Erfahrungen mit Weihrauch aus?


Hallo Harald,
durchaus positiv, aber das ist hier nicht das Thema - oder?

----------


## Harald_1933

> Ich habe in diesem Zusammenhang z.B. viele Beiträge von HansiB gefunden, der vieles ausprobiert hat, aber leider auch bisweilen "falsch".


Hallo Claudia,
 HansiB (Konrad) hielt nicht viel von den Leitlinien und hat sich mehr oder weniger lange Zeit mit teilweise von ihm auserkorenen experimentellen Behandlungswegen im wahrsten Sinne der Worte über Wasser gehalten. Er mußte dann leider im Rahmen einer erneuten DNA-Zytometrie von im März des Jahres 2008 per FNAB entnommenen Biopsaten zur Kenntnis nehmen, dass sich die Malignität des Tumors erhöht hatte.
 Über den gesamten Ablauf, der zu dieser neuen Erkenntnis für HansiB führte ist, im BPS-Magazin 1/2008 http://www.prostatakrebs-bps.de/imag...e=21&view=FitB
 auf den Seiten 21 + 22 sowie im BPS-Magazin3/2008 auf den Seiten 19-23 berichtet worden: http://www.prostatakrebs-bps.de/inde...per&Itemid=229
 Wie am Ende des Berichtes auf Seite 23 angedeutet, ist der Thread zu diesem Thema, in dem HansiB (Konrad) leider am Ende die schlechtesten Karten hatte, aufrufbar unter:
http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/showthread.php?t=1874
*
 "In der Bilanz eines Lebens zählen manche Momente mehr als viele Jahre"
*(Karl Heinz Karius)

----------


## die2Gs

> ... HansiB (Konrad) hielt nicht viel von den Leitlinien und hat sich mehr oder weniger lange Zeit mit teilweise von ihm auserkorenen experimentellen Behandlungswegen im wahrsten Sinne der Worte über Wasser gehalten. Er mußte dann leider im Rahmen einer erneuten DNA-Zytometrie von im März des Jahres 2008 per FNAB entnommenen Biopsaten zur Kenntnis nehmen, dass sich die Malignität des Tumors erhöht hatte.


Hallo Harald,

mitnichten wollte ich Konrad diskreditieren, im Gegenteil ist er ja in seiner Haltung meinem Vater sehr ähnlich gewesen. Alleine schon deswegen hätte ich zumindest gern mal in sein Profil geschaut oder natürlich noch besser mit ihm gesprochen. Danke für die Links.
Konkret bezog sich meine Aussage auf seine Vitamin C Infusionen, das war komplett umsonst, sieht man von der belebenden Wirkung ab.






> Hallo Harald,
> durchaus positiv, aber das ist hier nicht das Thema - oder?


doch, doch, doch; alles Sachliche am (Weihrauch)Thema lang, insbesondere praktische Erfahrungen - bitte!

Dass Artemisin kein Weihrauchbestandteil ist, ist ja evtl. noch nicht weiter aufgefallen...


VG
Claudia

----------


## LowRoad

> ...doch, doch, doch; alles Sachliche am (Weihrauch)Thema lang, insbesondere praktische Erfahrungen - bitte!...


*Hallo Claudia,
*welcome to the site that no one wants to be a member of...

Wenn man den ganzen Thread durchliest, kommt man vielleicht zu der Meinung jetzt endlich etwas wirksames gegen den Prostatakres gefunden zu haben. Weihrauch ist wie viele andere pflanzliche Medikamente aber kein Wundermittel, das etwa Krankheiten beseitigen könnte, die mit schulmedizinischen Maßnahmen unheilbar sind. Bei vielen, insbesondere entzündlichen Erkrankungen ist es aber eine Alternative und Ergänzung zur Schulmedizin und kann dazu beitragen, nebenwirkungsreiche Medikamente wie Cortison oder Rheumamittel zu reduzieren oder sie gar ersetzen. Weihrauch wird in der Ayurvedische Medizin seit langer Zeit eingesetzt, und ist in Indien z.B. als H15 erhältlich. Die wichtigsten Indikationen für eine Weihrauch Therapie wären, meiner Meinung nach:


Rheumatische Erkrankungen, Gelenkentzündungen ect.Lungenerkrankungen, z.B. Brochialasthma und Mukoviszidoseentzündliche Darmerkrankungen (wie Morbus Crohn, Colitis)Hauterkrankungen (z.B. allergisch bedingt oder Schuppenflechte)LebererkrankungenBauchspeicheldrüsenentzündungÖdeme, Schwellungen ect.

Weihrauchextrakte als komplexe Naturstoffgemische zeigen in vivo pharmakologische Wirkung. Die Wirksamkeit der Boswellia Säuren in der Arachidonsäurekaskade als VEGF Blocker oder AKT Blocker sind nur in vitro Studien nachweisbar. Die dabei erreichten Plasmaspiegel sind in vivo praktisch nicht realisierbar. Nachweisbar ist aber die entzündungshemmende Wirkung dieser Boswellia-Säuren. Andere Mechanismen und Targets oder auch Inhaltsstoffe müssen der entzündungshemmenden Aktivität der Weihrauchextrakte zu Grunde liegen! Die pharmakologische Relevanz der zahlreichen niedrig-affinen Targets von AKBA (5-,12-LOX, COX-1, CYP450,...) ist fraglich.

In Deutschland gilt Prof. Simmet als Weihrauchexperte, der auch eine kostenlose Telefonsprechstunde anbietet. Constanza Estrada hat bei ihm eine Dissertation mit dem Titel: "Inhibition Akt by Tetracyclic Triterpenoids Induces Cell Cycle Arrest and Apoptosis in Prostate Cancer Cells" verfasst. Eine direkte Anti-Krebs Wirkung wird nicht beschrieben. Sie geht davon aus, dass die Boswellia Säuren eine Wirkung auf den AKT Signalweg haben, der evt. auch bei NE Entartung eine Rolle spielt:

_"...Akt activation is associated with aggressive behaviour of prostate cancer. Akt1 and Akt2 are the major isoforms expressed in LNCaP, PC-3 and DU145 prostate cancer cells. Two structurally different synthetic Akt inhibitors were cytotoxic for prostate cancer cells indicating that the Akt pathway is indispensable for their viability..."_

Ein weiteres Problem beim Weihrauch ist der Wirkstoffanteil sowie die Schadstoffbelastung. Sicherheitshalber sollte eine chem. Analyse
angefordert werden.

----------


## die2Gs

*Hallo Andi*,





> welcome to the site that no one wants to be a member of...


meinst Du das Forum generell oder speziell dieses Unterforum?





> Die wichtigsten Indikationen für eine Weihrauch Therapie wären, meiner Meinung nach:
> Rheumatische Erkrankungen, Gelenkentzündungen ect.Lungenerkrankungen, z.B. Brochialasthma und Mukoviszidoseentzündliche Darmerkrankungen (wie Morbus Crohn, Colitis)Hauterkrankungen (z.B. allergisch bedingt oder Schuppenflechte)LebererkrankungenBauchspeicheldrüsenentzündungÖdeme, Schwellungen ect.


darf ich Dich da mal direkt fragen für welche dieser Krankheiten Du seit 2 Jahren Weihrauch nimmst?

Das war natürlich rein theoretisch, denn über tatsächliche Einnahme(n), Mengen und Ergebnisse wird hier in diesem speziellen Forum ja nicht geschrieben...

Danke für die wissenschaftlichen Ausführungen und Links.


VG
Claudia

----------


## LowRoad

Aus aktuellem Anlass noch eine Ergänzung zum Thema "Systemic inflammation and survival of patients with prostate cancer". Auf dem AACR Meeting hat es eine kleine Präsentation gegeben, die ich kurz vorstellen will. Man hat untersucht, ob der "inflammation status", eine Zusammenfassung aus CRP und Albumin:

The modified Glasgow Prognostic Score 
C-reactive protein <=10mg/l and albumin >=35g/l *-> 0 
*C-reactive protein <=10mg/l and albumin <35?g/l *-> 0* 
C-reactive protein >10mg/l *-> 1* 
C-reactive protein >10mg/l and albumin <35g/l *-> 2 
*
Dann ergibt sich ein interessantes Beobachtung des Gesamtüberlebens:


Three years relative survival of high-grade (Gleason 810) prostate cancer patients based on modified Glasgow Prognostic Score (mGPS).

Irgendwie deckt sich das ja auch mit unseren Beobachtungen, dass in Rezidiv Situation der PSA Anstieg in Phasen akuter entzündlicher Erkrankungen schneller verläuft. Anti-Inflammatorische Therapien könnten von Nutzen sein, *Weihrauch* als Entzündungshemmer käme wieder ins Spiel, aber auch COX1 bzw. COX2 Blocker, oder in Kombination könnten nützlich sein. Von Ibuprofen und/oder Dicofenac als Dauertherapie würde ich aber abraten. Auch sollte evt. eine Grippeschutzimpfung in entspr. Stadien in Erwägung gezogen werden.

----------


## RuStra

> ...
>  Anti-Inflammatorische Therapien könnten von Nutzen sein, *Weihrauch* als Entzündungshemmer käme wieder ins Spiel, aber auch COX1 bzw. COX2 Blocker, oder in Kombination könnten nützlich sein.


COX-2-Hemmer, ja, aber COX-1?
Zur Orientierung s. hier das Eicosanoid-Bildchen.

----------


## LowRoad

> ...aber COX-1?


Rudolf,
mit diesem Einwand hast du natürlich recht, danke für die Klarstellung.
Andererseits verwenden doch recht viele Kollegen low-dose ASS (COX1/COX2 Blocker) zwar nicht mit antiinflammatorischer Intention, sondern als Aggregationshemmer, in der Hoffung eines Nutzens bei Prostatkrebs [1][2]. Bedenken bestehen natürlich bezüglich der auch von Dir angesprochenen Nebenwirkungen, die evt. durch Ergänzung eines LOX Hemmers minimiert werden könnten[3]. Ob Weihrauch, als bekannter LOX Hemmer dies vermag bleibt aber offen.

Wesentlich sicherer ist man bei Anwendung selektiver COX-2 Bocker wie z.B. Celecoxib (Celebrex®). Besonders höhergradige Prostatakrebse könnten davon profitieren, da COX-2 mit dem Gleason Grad korreliert[4], wohingegen COX-1 Expression in PCa Zellen unterschiedlich beschrieben wird [5]. Der ganze Zusammenhang der Beeinflussung der PCa Zellen durch COX Blocker wird in [6] recht gut beschrieben. Demnach könnte die kombinierte Therapie mit COX1 UND COX2 Blockern evt. doch von Nutzen sein[7]!?

Hormonblockade (ADT) kann den Serumlevel der Aggregationshemmer beeinflussen! Bitte ggf. testen lassen, z.B. Quick.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*[1]* Daily Aspirin at Low Doses Reduces Cancer Deaths, Study Finds -- But Caution Urged

*[2]* Daily aspirin therapy: Understand the benefits and risks

*[3]* LOX-/COX-Hemmer belastet auch bei ASS-Prophylaxe kaum den Magen

*[4]* A strong correlation between COX-2 expression and Gleason histologic grading was found.

*[5]* Evidence of changes in COX-1 expression in cancer cells is more limited. 

*[6]* Induction of apoptosis by COX inhibitors

*[7]* Synergistic effects of Cox-1 and -2 inhibition on bladder and prostate cancer in vitro.

*[8]* Aspirin Therapy Can Impair Prostate Cancer Treatment

----------


## Pierrot

Ich suche aktuelle Lieferanten von qualitativ hochwertigen Weihrauchkapseln mit einem hohen Anteil an AKBA.

Danke für Eure Hinweise.

Gruss
Pierrot

----------

